# Yes, you *can* own a minigun / Gatling gun...



## Grenadier (Oct 1, 2007)

...lawfully, that is!  This guy even has the BATF papers to certify its lawful status.  

http://gatlingguns.com/indexframeset.html

As long as it's hand-cranked, you're not creating a firearm here (you're simply *lawfully* modifying two such firearms).  

You can even make your own with two AK-47's...

http://gatlingguns.com/akfortysevenkit.asp


----------



## Big Don (Oct 1, 2007)

While it would probably be a lot of fun to play with. I'd much rather keep my weapons in normal, that is designed working order.


----------

